# Hilfe, Farbe verschwindet im IE9 mit html5



## moggel (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

http://www.fdg.bplaced.net/index.php

bei diesem Aufruf, verschwindet die Farbe. mit F5(refresh) kann man sie immer kurz sehen.

Hat jemand auch mal so ein Problem gehabt.
In xampp geht der IE.

gruß moggel


----------



## Lime (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hab den Google Chrome in Verwendung.
Bei mir sieht die Seite eigentlich normal aus - zwar etwas bunt, aber funktioniert.
Oben & Unten orange, in der Mitte grün und ganz oben und unten über dem orangenen einen roten Border. Das Loginfeld ist so ausgebleicht, zw. grün und blau.

Vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## moggel (29. Mai 2012)

danke lime,

es geht aber um den IE9

gruß moggel


----------



## Lime (29. Mai 2012)

Achso, sry. Ja ich sehe das Problem, ist bei mir auch der Fall. Allerdings weiß ich dazu keine Lösung, die CSS sieht normal aus.

Allerdings eine Frage am Rande:
Wieso benutzt du sowas: <header id="header"> ?
Diese Tags sind eigentlich dazu da, dass man keine IDs verwenden muss. Sonst könnte man auch einfach einen DIV mit einer ID nehmen...


```
<header>
   Text
</header>
```


```
header {
   width:100%;
   height:100px;
   background:#0ff;
}
```
Da braucht man keine IDs...
Aber vielleicht weißt du was du machst, also lass ich dich mal machen. 

http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum83/4643.htm
Das hab ich noch gefunden zu dem Thema...

Edit: Sehr interessant. Wenn man die Seite mit Bing übersetzen lässt (sinnnlos, ich weiß^^), dann gehts auch im IE... http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...&to=de&a=http://www.fdg.bplaced.net/index.php

lg


----------



## Boyan Sabev (5. Juni 2012)

Ich würde sagen die ganzen transition befehle sind daran schuld. Noch nie davon gehört ehrlich gesagt aber transition ist genau was der jetzt macht also von der farbe schaltet er zum weiss. Gib alle transitions vielleicht weg oder brauchst du die?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
CSS Transitions werden im IE9 noch nicht unterstützt.
Auch sehe ich in deinem Style aktuell keine IE relevanten Filter. Dies kann auch sein das diese im FF herausgefiltert werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## CPoly (5. Juni 2012)

Beim überfliegen der CSS Datei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen

Das ist ungültig:

```
background-color:#e0f3ff url(../images/bg.png) repeat scroll 0 0;
```

Genauso wie deine gradients (da steht *bottombottom*). Außerdem ist deine -webkit Syntax veraltet.


----------



## Boyan Sabev (6. Juni 2012)

gib alles was mit transition zu tun hat weg dann sollte es normal aussehen.


ich nehme mal an dass du keine transitions haben willst und das ganze von irgendeiner software generiert wurde?


----------



## moggel (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich war kurz mal im Urlaub und möchte mich mal bei Euch bedanken, für die zahlreichen Zuschriften.
Das mit dem transparent, das kommt aus dem border-radius.htc, da wird die Farbe am Anfang auf transparent gesetzt. Die transition ist für die navileiste da und hat keine auswirkung auf die Site. Ich habs ausdokumentiert, keine Änderung.
Jan, wo meintest du sollte ich ie-filter haben?
Gruß moggel


----------

